# Chicken mop



## hilltopper (Jul 8, 2010)

I am looking for a vinegar & oil based mop to use on grilling chicken.  I think it has garlic, salt and maybe some other seasonings.  Anybody have any ideas on the amounts and type of seasonings ie. pepper, ect.  Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome to SMF please stop by the Roll Call section and make a thread to introduce yourself and tell us about your smoking equipment. Heres a link to some good recipes

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry


----------



## eman (Jul 8, 2010)

Hill,

 ,If you think about what you are asking for, It's nothing more than zesty itallian dressing.

 google recipes for zesty itallian and when you find one ya like make it your own by adding or subtracting anything you like .


----------

